# TOTB 2011



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Just a quick well done for Jeff Ludgates 1 run today @ TOTB at Elvington.

Straight into the 9's, 9.78 @ 148mph he then went on to a 187mph over the standing 1 kilometre.

Fastest 4wd car of the day not bad for only 1 run , I told him to use the gas properly next time!!!

Good luck Jeff.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Incredible news and great work guys.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

in the blue full weight 34?


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

This would of been in his yellow r33, well done jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

are there any cars entering the handling course?. i know that was supposed to be me, but car is still not ready sorry.

Well Jeff. great result.... 

and best of luck to all.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i thought all cars would have done all 3 events ?!?!?!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> i thought all cars would have done all 3 events ?!?!?!


but the timing is only showing the fastest 10 in each class


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

we need to see more gtrs in the top 10..


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> we need to see more gtrs in the top 10..


especially in the 1/4 mile


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

On the Sunday Jeff broke the gearbox after two runs. He did manage a 9.79 quarter, which gave him 7th, he could not do anything on top speed. The PRO's where running like 9.2 quarters which we had no chance of getting near.

I held 3rd in top speed speed for most of the day before eventually ending up 8th I think. Also got Pushed down to 14th in quarters. 

R35's struggled a bit, none of them made top 20 on strip. Did better on top speed but in the 160's seemed to be their limit. ProfMatt did brilliant on handling with 20th place. Completely stripped out his brand new R35 to get the weight down just for this event. :thumbsup:

I think we were 4th in team event, as I think only Jeff and I scored points(?).

DaveG


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Professor Matt also finished just behind you in the top speed run @173.7 I think our little bit of wight loss worked lol


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Naaaaaa! He was slipstreaming me!


----------



## JDM_Garage (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done jeff does any one have photos of totb?


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Pinched this pic from another forum


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Straight into the 9's, 9.78 @ 148mph he then went on to a 187mph over the standing 1 kilometre.


A good result, shame about the gearbox issues on Sunday 

How does Jeff's times compare to Rockets best times Mark?

I seem to remember a 9.74 1/4 in 2005 I think but no idea of top speed in km?
(If it was a km, didn't it used to be 1.25km when Ronnie ran?)


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

matt j said:


> A good result, shame about the gearbox issues on Sunday
> 
> How does Jeff's times compare to Rockets best times Mark?
> 
> ...


Has rocket ronnie jacked it in since he sold his silver r33 gtr a while back? Just ain't seen or heard anything about him since it was sold.

Love the vids of him launching and on the handling course with that beast!!opcorn:

Top job Ludders, need a bigger team at totb for 2012!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I believe he went into racing caterhams.


----------

